# help with a carrier furnace



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

want to convert a carrier (bryant) furnace from lp to ng, the kit from the unit is kgapn20012sp i only find one site that has it? and its expensive, does anyone have a local dealer for this, less than 200 bucks? thanks in advance!


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Carrier = expensive parts. The kit probably has a new gas valve which jacks up the price. Go to the HVAC page in the yellows and look for a carrier dealer. They may give you a better price.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Do a search on your part # and you will see a number of places selling it cheaper than your quote. Amazon.com is one of them.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I have found parts on furnace parts.com. they seem to be cheapest. They have been very easy to work with. I bet they have the best price also

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks forf the help all , gonna check now


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Your still going to need to set gas pressure at the valve. I would pay someone who knows what there doing.

Griff


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

So I am assuming the parts where not left with the furnace? Because they come set for Nat so most times the parts are left with the home owner paper work or inside the furnace
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

